# [H] IG, Necrons, SM, Tau, Eldar[W]$,Chaos units/armies (Nurgle) or (Khorne)



## ChickMagnet (Sep 9, 2011)

CLOSE/SOLD or this thread no longer projects what I have or require!


----------

